# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  сетевой драйвер штрих-м

## l@mer

Подскажите, где можно скачать сетевой драйвер штрих-м.

----------


## s_berezin

http://www.shtrih-m.ru/

----------


## l@mer

Все настроил. Работает через удаленный рабочий стол. Сетевой драйвер не требуется.

----------

